# Casual Gilde



## Bliba (10. Dezember 2008)

Heyho!

Und zwar ich heiße Felix und bin 19 Jahre alt. 
Ich spiele einen Blutelf Vergelter(Ja und das auch schon vor 3.0!) mein aktuelles lvl ist 75(hab erst seit ein paar Tagen das Addon war im Ausland -.-)

Leider haben viele meiner Freunde aufgehört zu spielen und meine Gilde von der ich echt begeistert war hat sich leider zu genau dem entwickelt was sie nicht sein sollte... Hardcore zocker 4 Raidgrps unter der Woche für 10er Naxx und am Wochenende nochmal welche für 25er Naxx.

Leider ist es mir aufgrund meiner Arbeitstätigkeit nicht möglich unter der Woche (Viel Nachtschicht bzw. teilweise muss ich von 15-21:15 Arbeiten) an den Raids teilzunehmen so das innerhalb der kurzen Zeit ein echtes Equiploch entstanden ist.
Random Raids von Leuten aus unserer Gilde die es auch nicht schaffen unter der Woche zu Raiden werden dann mit minus dkp,Raidausschluss und teils rausschmiss aus der Gilde bestraft.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen es macht mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr.
Gibt es denn überhaupt noch Gilden die sich auf das Wochenende Fixiert haben, weil die mehrheit der Leute wirklich ein stressiges Rl haben und es nicht unter der Woche schaffen (z.b. durch Arbeit, Kinder oder sonst was?) zu raiden?
Währe auch bereit den Server zu transen, den auf Destromath sehe ich nicht wirklich die Chance eine Gilde zu finden die das verspricht.

Währe echt toll, falls jemand noch Gilden kennt, die auf diesem Konzept beruhen bei dennen nicht der Zwang ist, der erste des Servers zu sein der Boss Xy legt diese mir mitteilt

Achso zum Equip ist ne Mischung aus Pve und Pvp kahm auf Lvl 70 unbuffed auf 2169ap bei 31% Krit und 139 Hit hat sich jetzt halt durch Lvl ein wenig verändert.

Ich danke euch im voraus Lg Felix


RaiderfahrungenStandart Gelegenheitsspieler)
Kara Clear
Za Clear
Gruul Clear
Maggi Clear
Ssc Clear Clear(Vashi noch vor 3.0)
Auge Clear (siehe Ssc)
Mh Clear (auch vor 3.0)
Bt ersten 4 bosse allerdings erst nach 3.0
Sw vor 3.0 affiges Trashmop gewipe danach nicht mehr Probiert

Sonst noch PreBc instanzen allerdings erst mit 70 da ich erst mit Bc angefangen habe.
Aq20&Aq40
Zul Gurub
Naxx 60er Version
und sonst eigentlich überall mal reingeschnuppert.


----------



## Agrimor (10. Dezember 2008)

"Wir" sind auf dem RvD 2 kleine Gilden, die nahezu ausschließlich aus berufstätigen bestehen, die auch recht unregelmäßig und oft später als andere arbeiten. 10er Naxx erproben wir trotzdem schon seit gut 2 Wochen. DKP gibts keine, ausreichend Leute für die 10er finden wir auch immer innerhalb kürzester Zeit und wir wurschteln uns halt so voran. Dass irgendwer nicht mitmachen kann, ist eher die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme und es läuft trotzdem gut.

Unter der von dir beschriebenen Umgebung wirst Du bei einer echten Raidgilde keine Chance haben, weil Du einfach nicht regelmäßig genug zu festen Zeiten da sein kannst. Geht mir nicht anders. Aber mit einem Verbund gleichgesinnter kommst Du trotzdem gut voran...


----------



## Bliba (10. Dezember 2008)

Ja, aber das ist das Problem.

Ich finde bei uns auf dem Server keine Gilde die die gleichen Ideen oder Maßstäbe verfolgt wie ich.
Wenn man eine findet endet es meißt sehr schell, da sich zwar am Anfang Leute finden die die gleichen Probleme haben aber nach einem Raid in dem sie nichts abkriegen sofort wieder Leaven.

Ich war 7 Monate in meiner eigentlich einzig richtigen Gilde und viele haben aufgehört weil sie Rl und Wow einfach nicht mehr unter einen Hut bekommen haben.
Danach kahmen viele neue und sie haben wenn man es so sagen kann das Klima versaut aus einer Berufstätigen Gilde wurde eine ich bin Schüler ab 12:45 online 
und jetzt Raide ich und der rest ist mir egal Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, falls jemand eine Horden Gilde kennt egal welcher (Pvp sollte allerdings schon sein)die sich auf das Thema Wochenende spezalisiert hat und nicht nur allein aus Epic geilheit Raidet
als her damit ich will wieder aus Spaß online kommen wieder in nem Gildenchat Schreiben, im Ts Sitzen und mir den Arsch ablachen während normale Menschen schlafen^^ ja einfach das warum Wow mich mal angezogen hat.

Lg Felix


----------



## Balanvallet (10. Dezember 2008)

würde auch mal bei wow-europe gucken nach Gilden, da stellen sich ja auch einige vor bzw schreibste den gleichen threat wie hier

bin auch in ner neuen Gilde und hab wegen Uni und so auch nich regelmäßig zeit.....komm gar nich hinterher so viel epicmist wie die anderen schon haben und egal wann ich onkomm....immer die selben Leute

hab extra drauf geachtet das in dem Gildennamen nicht ein Hartz4 vorkommt*gg*


----------



## Taksoa (10. Dezember 2008)

ich bin auf dem Server Durotan und in der kleinen gemütlichen Gilde "wächter des Blutmondes"
Noch nicht alle sind auf 80 aber auf den besten Weg dorthin. Fast alle gehn arbeiten und haben kinder, sind also auch nicht immer online. "große Raids etc" starten wir also auch erst meist am WE. Nax ging mit der Gilde noch nicht weils halt noch nicht alle 80 sind. Ich geh wenn mir danach ist, einach rnd mit.
Womit auch keiner n Problem hat.

LG Taksoa


----------



## Taksoa (10. Dezember 2008)

Ach schnell noch erwähnen. ch bin auch berufstätig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann also grosse raids in der woche auch net mitmachen (ausser wenn ich frei hab^^)


----------



## Telbion (10. Dezember 2008)

Grüße,
wenn du nebenbei auch noch etwas Rp machen möchtest:
"Die Aldor".

Kenne da eine nette Casual-Gilde (alle arbeitstätig)
. Guck mal in meine Signatur.



*verneig*

Telbion


----------



## Rolandos (10. Dezember 2008)

Wieso noch mehr Geld ausgeben um zu Transen. Die billigste Möglichkeit ist: Einfach aufhören.
Denn so Geil ist WOW nicht, das man sich durch irgendwelche sich hinter bunten Figürchen versteckenden Gildendiktatoren, in einem hirnlosen Spiel  rumkommandieren lassen muss.  Spätestens wenn Spieler, mit denen man gerne spielen möchte, zwanghaft Raiden wollen und anderen nicht beachten, ist es an der Zeit darüber nachzudenken ob man nicht besser mit dem QuatschWOW oder überhaupt mit Onlinespielen aufhört. Ich habe es getan und mir fehlt nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  Du bist wieder Herr deiner Zeit, kein Ärger mehr mit sich für Götter haltende Gildenführer. Kein Ärger mehr mit anderen Spielern die sicht für super duper Imba halten. Kein Ärger mehr mit Spielern die zuerst kucken ob du auch in Lila gekleidet bist. Kein Ärger mehr mit Spielern die nach 80 Leveln ihren Char immer noch nicht spielen können.
Hör einfach auf und du bist FREI


----------



## Ocian (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich verschiebe es mal ins Gildenforum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirGottfried (12. Dezember 2008)

@Rolandos

Wenn dich WoW nicht mehr begeistert, drängt sich mir die Frage auf, was treibst du hier im Forum und versuchst hier anderen den Spielspaß zu nehmen ??

@Topic
Schade Felix, das du auf der "Bösen" seite spielst, denn wir suchen genau Spieler wie dich, die zwar ihre Ziele haben, aber dafür nicht ihr RL vernachlässigen.
Ich habe z.b. auch das Problem der Schichtarbeit und den Frau/Kind faktor, wobei Frau selber aktiv spielt.

Naja, ich wünsche dir viel erfolg bei der richtigen Gilde für dich, es gibt sie, nur wahrscheinlich gut versteckt ^^


----------



## Wynd (12. Dezember 2008)

die idee finde ich gut!

halte ich allerdings für schwer umsetzbar. welche anforderungen hätte man an eine solche gilde? das man sich gegenseitig mit (allen) berufen aushelfen kann und das immer jemand da ist um spieltechnisch (gruppen-Qs, instanzen) mit anzupacken. hat man nur gelegenheisspieler dabei, die tatsächlich immer nur abend und am WE on sind, braucht man da schon ne größere gruppe damit man die og. dinge immer parat hat.

es ist ja auch zu vermuten dass irgendwann der punkt kommt wo die leute item-technisch abheben. kennt man ja: diese leute nerven dann 2 wochen rum wann s denn endlich nach naxx geht und warum immer noch leute 76 sind, usw. dann verkrümeln sie sich und schließen sich einer anderen raid-gruppe an. wenn DIE gilde dann man loszieht in instanzen haben die obergeilen also schon ulduar clear.

das war jetzt mal ganz schwarz gemalt, sorry. so kenne ich das halt.
das wird n schwieriges unterfangen; ich wünsche dir viel glück und erfolg beim gründen/finden dieser gilde.

kannst uns ja hier mal auf dem laufenden halten, wenn du magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Galadriel1980 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Felix!

Ich kann dich gut verstehen. 

Mein Mann und ich waren früher auch in Raidgilden und wenn man berufstätig ist und sogar noch eine Familie hat, bedeutet es nur noch Streß und ist fast unmöglich. 

Daher haben wir eine Gilde auf der Todeswache (RP-PVE) gegründet. Wir nennen uns "die Ritter des Nie" und sind eine Casual-Gilde mit kolanter Gildenphilosphie. 

Bei uns wird dem RL ein sehr großer Stellenwert eingeräumt, niemand wird schief angeschaut, wenn er mal nicht online kommt (bei längerer Abwesenheit wäre aber eine kurze Mitteilung nett) oder gar nach 10 Tagen Inaktivität aus der Gilde geworfen. Wir haben alle Verständnis dafür, wenn man seine Kinder oder Tiere versorgen oder mal auf´s Klöchen muss oder sich unbedingt einen Kaffee/Tee o.ä. holen möchte. Instanzen sind keine Pflicht. 

In letzter Zeit ist unsere Gilde ziemlich gewachsen, so das wir 15-20 aktive Mitglieder haben, die gildenintern etwas unternehmen (wenn man möchte*g). 

Bei uns findet man Hilfsbereitschaft und ein freundliches und witziges Miteinander. 

Momentan raiden wir Sonntags die ganz alten Raidinstanzen (AQ20/40, Onyxia...), aber auch daran ist die Teilnahme freiweillig und dient verständlicherweise nur dem Spaß. TS-Server ist natürlich vorhanden.

Die Mehrheit der Mitglieder ist abends (19/20h) und auch am Wochenende tagsüber online. 

Was wir uns allerdings wünschen, ist jemand der an Gildengesprächen (Chat/Forum) teilnimmt und auch mal Bereit ist, anderen zu helfen. 

Falls du Interesse hast, kannst du ja mal unter www.drdn.gilde.in schauen, ob dir unsere Gilde zusagt. Bei Fragen stehe ich natürlich zur Verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG, Galadria


----------



## Belphega (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo du (:

Wir sind sowohl tag- und nachtaktiv als auch eine Casualgilde.
Wenn wir raiden, raiden wir Sonntag Nachmittags oder Abends um uns auch gegenseitig nicht das Wochenende zu verbauen. Onlinezwang gibts bei uns nicht. Wir habn Familien dabei, Schichtarbeiter, Beziehungsmenschen, (...), TS ist natürlich vorhanden.

Ich garantiere nur für locker funktionierende Heroics und 10er-Raids. Für die 25er haben wir ein Gildenbündnis dem ich selber nicht beitrete weil mir das ganze nach 4 Jahren spielen zu zeitaufwändig wird.

Vielleicht wär das was für dich.


----------

